# Anyone Own Ants?



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Just a thought, it seemed interesting. If my parents wouldn't kill me, I might've just gotten a colony!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I pay folks a good amount of money every quarter not to own ants


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

yeah in my kitchen...want to come get them cheap? LOL


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Apparently it is illegal to sell or transport queen ants in the US. ;-; gotta find some in the wild.


As soon as I can find a way to secure the top of the tank, I'll start looking for winged queens. They usually show up around August and September.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Reminds me of a conservation bio class I took a while back, apparently the US spent millions of dollars on a war on ants lol. Extremely toxic poisons were available for consumer purchase, didn't seem to have much affect though did it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I suppose, it poison for ants (or even from ants) got in the hands of the general public... Uh-oh.


----------

